# RM Slayer 2001 Hinterbau Problem



## Hada (30. März 2008)

Servus, 

ich bin stolzer besitzer eines RM Slayer von 2001 und habe gestern feststellen müssen, dass an der Stelle wo die Sitzstrebe an den Umlenkhebel ansetzt das Gewinde der Sitzstrebe komplett ausgenudelt ist und sich die Schraube durchdrehen lässt. 

Hier ein mal ein Bild








Jetzt wäre meine Frage was man zur Lösung des Problems machen könnte.

Schon mal Danke im Voraus

Max


----------



## bike-it-easy (30. März 2008)

Reparatur mit Helicoil (Aufbohren, Gewinde reinschneiden, Reparatureinsatz rein, fertig). Wird auch auf diese Art und Weise von BikeAction durchgeführt, wenn du es da hin schickst.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hada (31. März 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage welches Reparatur-Set ich brauche, da ich keine Ahnung von der Gewindelänge oder vom Gewindedruchmesser hab


----------

